# HIS Radeon HD 7750 & HD 7770 CrossFire



## W1zzard (Feb 13, 2012)

Today AMD launched their all new Radeon HD 7770 and HD 7750. In our CrossFire review we take both new cards, put them in a dual GPU CrossFire configuration each, and see where they end up on the performance leaderboard. We will also focus on whether two cards can serve as a replacement for a high-end single GPU card.

*Show full review*


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 15, 2012)

So if you're willing to cope with Crossfire issues, and you have the slots, and enough space for a 2-card setup, then HD 7770 Crossfire is just like (almost) having a single HD 6970.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 15, 2012)

Interesting. A 7750 Crossfire setup wins over nV 560 Ti. Faster. Lower power. Same price. More outputs for multi-screen setups. Redundancy (if one fails, the other is still working).

For some people the 7750 X2 might be an interesting option over a 7770.

Gauntlet is down for nV.


----------



## NC37 (Feb 15, 2012)

Funny how in some of those tests the 460s are still keeping up and even beating these in the single GPU area. I'd have expected them to come in a little higher. Not impressed AMD. Rather than spew out cards left and right, I'd like them to get a good performance curve going again. Maybe with Kepler, we'll see.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the interesting review, W1zzard!

Very enigmatically behavior of Crossfire 7770 and 7750 in different games and resolutions. In some yield 5770, some even exceed 7950. Obviously, in newer games they have an advantage over the previous generation.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Feb 15, 2012)

wow...  7770 as good as GTX580 in BF3 with about half the power consumption and less cost.  Not to shabby!!

Pretty impressed the performance / power usage on all the 7XXX cards.  AMD have done well there.  Oh and not to mention the OCability...  Good stuff


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 15, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Interesting. A 7750 Crossfire setup wins over nV 560 Ti. Faster. Lower power. Same price. More outputs for multi-screen setups. Redundancy (if one fails, the other is still working).
> 
> For some people the 7750 X2 might be an interesting option over a 7770.
> 
> Gauntlet is down for nV.



I'm not that starved for power, don't use multiple monitors, have a back up card stored away in case of failure and would rather have a single card with the same performance.  The HD 7770 in Crossfire isn't very compelling when a single upper midrange card can do the job without the usual multi-GPU issues.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 15, 2012)

Impressive. 



I so wish we could use 4 of these cards at once.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Impressive.
> 
> I so wish we could use 4 of these cards at once.



So far I've seen AMD _say_ that certain cards won't go over 2, but there are reviews out there of some of those cards in working 3/4-way Crossfire.

If Wizz still has the cards, lets have a go at it! (please).


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2012)

3-way crossfire does sound smexy ..but with speeds of 580 and a 6970.,,,i wonder how epic the 7850 and 7870 will be. Either way, I am happy with my Sapphire 7950


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 15, 2012)

So, at 2560x1600 HD 7770 crossfire equals a... HD 6870! Now that doesn't sound right.


----------



## N3M3515 (Feb 15, 2012)

Better buy HD6970 than 2x HD7770,  LOL!
lame...


----------



## thebrain2302 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Oh pls!*



N3M3515 said:


> Better buy HD6970 than 2x HD7770,  LOL!
> lame...



 The 6970 is matched in performance by the 6770 crossfire-X(search the web for info on it). The 7770 alone matches the performance of the 6870 even if it has half the shader processors but better arhitecture. So the 7770 crossfire actually is performing as well as a single 7950 There is no comparable card in the 6k series for the 7900 cards. So when you said that the cfx7770 is lower than the 6970 you had no idea what you were talking about, now did you? Shut it and read more!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 20, 2012)

Way to lead off your first post. Necro an old thread then abuse another user...Welcome to TPU...


----------



## Destkus (Oct 13, 2012)

*Question!... =/*

I have a question ... The data shown in the table of analysis fps video card this link "http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_7750_7770_CrossFire/5.html" is the minimum, medium or maximum.??????


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2013)

*crossfire 5770 and 5750*

First post for me. If anyone is interested i have a 5770 and 5750 setup which i believe isnt too dissimilar to the original post. If anyone has any questions about how happy i am with them in crossfire post back.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## bigfabio (May 15, 2014)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> *crossfire 5770 and 5750*
> 
> First post for me. If anyone is interested i have a 5770 and 5750 setup which i believe isnt too dissimilar to the original post. If anyone has any questions about how happy i am with them in crossfire post back.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


Hi I would like to know as I am about to purchase a 7770 and at a later date another 7770. Please get back in touch.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi
sorry for the delay. Like all the wise heads say.... you are better off with one gpu.

I didnt buy 2 cards so i could crossfire, i tried it because i could. 

Spend as much as you can on a single card.


----------



## Aardwolfe (Jun 21, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> So if you're willing to cope with Crossfire issues, and you have the slots, and enough space for a 2-card setup, then HD 7770 Crossfire is just like (almost) having a single HD 6970.



*i'm sorry sir, you're very much wrong, a CF of 6790 beats a gtx580, while 6970 is slower than gtx580, what we talking about here is CF of 7770, that's almost equal to gtx660ti or 7950*


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Aardwolfe said:


> *i'm sorry sir, you're very much wrong, a CF of 6790 beats a gtx580, while 6970 is slower than gtx580, what we talking about here is CF of 7770, that's almost equal to gtx660ti or 7950*



No, you're wrong. Because 1) there is no "CF of 6790" at the time of the review, 2) there is no GTX 660Ti or 7950 either, 3) the graphs in that particular review (which was made 2 years ago, like my post you quoted) is quite obviously showing the CF of 7770 behind a single HD 6970.


Although there were indeed improvements in Crossfire performance since then, anything multi-GPU is still a crapshoot in performance advantages.


----------

